# Stripers Passing by De again ?



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

We know they are here still :http://www.noreast.com/postedreport...pe_ID=0&startRecord=1&orderby=date&daysold=30

and we know they are starting to show in chincoteague.....

AND when I was heading out to the deep yesterday on the way to the seabass grounds - We passed a long stretch of bunker about 18 miles out ..they were slapping the surface and birds were diving on 'em....

Today , A local tackle store owner gave me this report "4 boats trolled lewes to bethany and back...not one knockdown..only a dogfish that hit a stretch lure.." 

Are we getting the "Passover" again ?


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

just keep waiting for them shops to let you know when they are getting bass, I'm sure they will have all the inside info just like they did this past spring.


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

kurazy kracka said:


> just keep waiting for them shops to let you know when they are getting bass, I'm sure they will have all the inside info just like they did this past spring.


Funny how I see alot of your buddy's from SOL frequenting that tackle shop with all the info..Equally as funny is when I saw that piece of garbage white ford pickup you used to drive parked in front of one of those tackle shops ....


----------



## kevin crowley (Mar 8, 2011)

My friend in Jersey just started catching them last week outside of A.C. Saw his pictures.


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

kevin crowley said:


> My friend in Jersey just started catching them last week outside of A.C. Saw his pictures.


Yes ! I just got a report of that today also...AC not far from cape may....which is not far from De ! we'll see what happens next week this time..


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Pomatomus salta said:


> kurazy kracka said:
> 
> 
> > just keep waiting for them shops to let you know when they are getting bass, I'm sure they will have all the inside info just like they did this past spring.
> ...


I'll get fleas from old inlet occasionally. I stopped at Bills once and he didn't even know what an SP Minnow was so I'll never bother with him again.

And my buddies? Those who fish iri hard at the right times aren't even on SOL nor do they share much info these days. They learned that telling the shops will just make things a cluster**** with report chasers like you. 

Oh and a garbage white pickup, prolly nicer and cleaner than anything you own. Just keep hanging off my balls n try not to choke on my cock.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

I would bet against it next week with that wind if there's a big run there's no hiding it now between the tackle shops and social media the way it is so it doesn't really matter if it's posted here or not my guess is it's a couple weeks away unless it gets cold with a NW and they plow right by Del and Md beaches and stay off shore which has happened more than once 


9


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

kurazy kracka said:


> ............. Just keep hanging off my balls n try not to choke on my cock.


This forum has sunk to a new low.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

catman said:


> This forum has sunk to a new low.


take a lil look-see around, he follows me around and calls me out every time on everything and then says I spew a bunch of bullshit but then never has any proof of said bullshit he accuses me of. I occasionally catch big fish and so do my friends in HIS home state and because he doesn't hear reports of it he assumes I am making it up.


----------



## Jason Mason (May 19, 2015)

I am waiting on reports myself, LMAO


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

kurazy kracka said:


> take a lil look-see around, he follows me around and calls me out every time on everything and then says I spew a bunch of bullshit but then never has any proof of said bullshit he accuses me of. I occasionally catch big fish and so do my friends in HIS home state and because he doesn't hear reports of it he assumes I am making it up.


He's baiting you on and you keep biting. Just ignore him and sooner or later he'll go away. In the past he's done the same thing with others. If we had a moderator like we did in the good old days of this forum he'd be banned. I think it's quite obvious to everyone that he's just seeking attention and really doesn't have many or no friends. Very sad.


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

Oh wow..now you guys are cracking on the moderator...I actually think the moderator of this forum is pretty good. He fishes some of the same spots as me,and I like the fact that he doesn't micromanage the forum and act like a nit picking post NAZI....
as for Kracka -meal's language above - It doesn't bother me at all... it's what I expect from him - so why should you stick your nose in the middle of it cat-woman ?? ... 
as for what this thread is supposed to be about,I stopped by that tackle store again that all Kracka's buddies from SOL frequent...The owner told me that 2 boats trolled all the way up by brigantine NJ from lewes de and still didnt get into fish ..
I have 2 fishing buddies that are employees of another tackle store in the area ,and they are hitting the surf tomorrow and will provide me with some real time intel.... 

stay tuned 'yall !!!


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Well as I said before a run of fish ain't going unnoticed unless it's a freak run in the middle of the night by those tight lipped hard fishers it does happen for sure but outside of that it never goes un noticed period , as for Bill well he might not know you can catch croaker on chicken breast but at the end of they day he's forgotten more than anyone here knows about fishing that area bar none 

1


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

kurazy kracka said:


> And my buddies? Those who fish iri hard at the right times aren't even on SOL nor do they share much info these days. They learned that telling the shops will just make things a cluster**** with report chasers like you.
> 
> Oh and a garbage white pickup, prolly nicer and cleaner than anything you own. Just keep hanging off my balls n try not to choke on my cock.


This is Good! 
Reminds me of how I used to Slam Dave... Glad KK is taking up the touch on another Troll...... It took a while for him to finally melt down and lose his cookies. I'm looking forward to seeing "Hippopotamus Saltine's " Cheese slide off his biscuit too


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

DaBig2na said:


> This is Good!
> Reminds me of how I used to Slam Dave... Glad KK is taking up the touch on another Troll...... It took a while for him to finally melt down and lose his cookies. I'm looking forward to seeing "Hippopotamus Saltine's " Cheese slide off his biscuit too


This thread is getting interesting.:beer:opcorn::beer:


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

DaBig2na said:


> This is Good!
> Reminds me of how I used to Slam Dave... Glad KK is taking up the touch on another Troll...... It took a while for him to finally melt down and lose his cookies. I'm looking forward to seeing "Hippopotamus Saltine's " Cheese slide off his biscuit too


Dude has a huge hard-on for me, SOL, and the guys I know who fish iri. Chances are he's gone out there looking like a clown and been chased off the jetty or something similar. 
He loves to call me out but has nothing to back up his claims ever. He is clearly a BITCH if he even watches me/my truck from afar.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Thats creepy man


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Little early in winter to be starting up this crap. In terms of the stripers it's a real shame what happened to that population. Until about a decade ago it was guaranteed winter action all down our coast. Now we all just sit around and argue and treat their brief appearance like winning lottery tickets to be hoarded.


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

sand flea said:


> Little early in winter to be starting up this crap. In terms of the stripers it's a real shame what happened to that population. Until about a decade ago it was guaranteed winter action all down our coast. Now we all just sit around and argue and treat their brief appearance like winning lottery tickets to be hoarded.


Problem is sandflea, they are still annhilating the bass up on long Islands south shore.Thats gotta put a dent in the population.Then they hit Nj beaches for a while (they actually have STRUCTURE) ...then take the off shore rt past De.

reports like these have been going on for the last 3 weeks :http://www.noreast.com/postedreport...pe_ID=0&startRecord=1&orderby=date&daysold=30


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

sand flea said:


> Little early in winter to be starting up this crap. In terms of the stripers it's a real shame what happened to that population. Until about a decade ago it was guaranteed winter action all down our coast. Now we all just sit around and argue and treat their brief appearance like winning lottery tickets to be hoarded.


"that population" is still alive and going strong. Just ask the boys up in Cape Cod, Montauk and Jersey.
Question is: Why are they bypassing the northern Delmarva coast.

Probably something to due with current change and lack of baitfish in our neck of the woods I'm assuming.

There's big fish to be had, mostly by jetty jockies in the middle of the night. Just not in numbers we like to see.

Maybe this year will be different.
Prediction: If we don't see the migration after the full moon(this weekend), then we're f..... once again.

Maybe these ridiculous Bluefish runs in the spring has something to do with it.
Just a thought.

*Now back to the battle: Kracka vs. Bluefish* This could get ugly. opcorn:


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Pomatomus salta said:


> Problem is sandflea, they are still annhilating the bass up on long Islands south shore.Thats gotta put a dent in the population.Then they hit Nj beaches for a while (they actually have STRUCTURE) ...then take the off shore rt past De.
> 
> reports like these have been going on for the last 3 weeks :http://www.noreast.com/postedreport...pe_ID=0&startRecord=1&orderby=date&daysold=30


Those bass off LI are only available to boats, the surf is pretty dead. Most of that action is 1-2 miles out. The NJ surf has been dead this fall for the most part too. again, all the fish are sitting in 50-60' along with the bait. There is little to no structure left in NJ, it's a deserted wasteland just like DE. ACOE completely ruined all those beaches. The only real structure is in IBSP which is far south of the hook and the fish have already pushed into deeper water, likely swimming in that nicely dredged deep channel out there. I've seen bait within casting distance 2 times total this fall up there. 




CYT said:


> "that population" is still alive and going strong. Just ask the boys up in Cape Cod, Montauk and Jersey.
> Question is: Why are they bypassing the northern Delmarva coast.
> 
> Probably something to due with current change and lack of baitfish in our neck of the woods I'm assuming.
> ...


MTK has been AWFUL for years from the surf too. 

CCC's popularity put a HUGE dent in the breeder bass population. Even hippopotamus could have gone down there on the right tide and moon phase and nailed himself a 40lb fish. There was a ton of poaching going on there with guys hiding fish in the woods and in cars. When you have hundreds of guys lining the CCC and many taking a 40lb fish all summer long that is really gonna do some long term damage. 

Bass don't come in to DE and MD because there is nothing to bring them to the shore. Why leave 50' of water with acres of bunker to come in and scrounge around for some sandfleas and rain bait? Omega just got an increase in their allowable take too so look for that to have an overall impact as well. You want a big fish off the DE surf then you're gonna have to put in some work for her.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Even though they're being hammered like crazy, the northern population still has enough fish in it that boaters can load up and guys in the surf can occasionally get a fish. But the southern population is just gone. Dead. Not even the boaters score many fish anymore at the mouth of the Chesapeake. 15 years ago you could slay them at Oregon Inlet, catch blitzing schoolies up in the mouth of the bay all through December. And while there's no question the menhaden population hurts things, it was just as bad 15 years ago. The difference is we put so much pressure on these fish that we ate them out of existence. It's the late 80's all over again.

As to those northern fish I am 100% convinced they winter over off the barrier islands of Virginia's Eastern Shore. That's why we still catch spring stripers on Assateague and points north when they start heading back to New England. It's why they have eggs in them in May--they're spawners in Delaware Bay and the Hudson, not the Chesapeake.

Warmer winters are also a factor: it's consistently too warm to hold them in their old grounds from Va. Beach to Hatteras. And yeah, the lack of bait within three miles of the coast doesn't help. I'll never forget spending the better part of a day in early winter tracking a huge school of bunker that kept going out into the Atlantic around Fort Story, then back into the bay on the tide change. Thousands of gannets and gulls, all of them about a half mile out. They finally came back into the bay and were headed straight for Lynnhaven Inlet. I parked and ran over the dunes just in time to watch three bunker boats encircle the entire school about 75 yards from the beach, dropping their nets as I got my first cast out. They swallowed the entire thing while we stood on the shore and watched.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

That's pretty disgusting about the bunker boats but I'm not in the least surprised. I love that recs all want to blame the comms for the depletion of bass but studies have shown recs are responsible for roughly 2/3 of bass harvested. Everyone says their few big fish don't have an impact......
The same discussion comes up every year but nothing changes except the bass numbers get lower and lower.


----------



## Thunderchild (Nov 29, 2010)

Man this sounds disheartening.


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

"As to those northern fish I am 100% convinced they winter over off the barrier islands of Virginia's Eastern Shore." That is the second time someone told me that this week... Could that be why they have been showing up there just in the last week or so ? is it proof that they have bypassed DE and AIMD again? all pieces of the puzzle.

Btw: I tried fishing there today(barrier Islands) .Only got one short striper about 21" beach was pretty much dead.Even the owner of the tackle store down there came out and fished next to us for a bit , but - no keepers to be had...beautiful weather,slow fishing...


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Fall/winter stripers like it when the wind is blowing onshore around 10-15 mph and there's some chop. (Usually a NE wind, but those Eastern Shore barrier islands are cockeyed so sometimes it's different) It'll push in warmer water and bait. Pretty day to be on the beach today but stripers won't bite when it's like this. It's like the mirror opposite of the spring run.

And kk, there's no question it's us. Thousands of boats trolling the bejesus out of the coast every single day and coming back with full limits every single day for years and years. What did we think would happen?

On the upside that population can bounce back really fast. Get to a library or go to Amazon and get "Striper Wars" by Dick Russell. It's about the last time we found ourselves in this situation and how a handful of people forced the government to do the right thing. It's a blueprint for what we ought to be doing today.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

sand flea said:


> Fall/winter stripers like it when the wind is blowing onshore around 10-15 mph and there's some chop. (Usually a NE wind, but those Eastern Shore barrier islands are cockeyed so sometimes it's different) It'll push in warmer water and bait. Pretty day to be on the beach today but stripers won't bite when it's like this. It's like the mirror opposite of the spring run.
> 
> And kk, there's no question it's us. Thousands of boats trolling the bejesus out of the coast every single day and coming back with full limits every single day for years and years. What did we think would happen?
> 
> On the upside that population can bounce back really fast. Get to a library or go to Amazon and get "Striper Wars" by Dick Russell. It's about the last time we found ourselves in this situation and how a handful of people forced the government to do the right thing. It's a blueprint for what we ought to be doing today.


Just ordered the book on amazon. 

My best day this fall has been on a hard west wind which bring the bunker closer to the beach. 
My best day in the spring was the onset of the NE'er. I will take off work for the onset of one of those.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

We have proven how resilient Striped Bass are and how they can make a come back by imposing a moratorium on them for a few years. In 1990 when it was lifted they were everywhere !!

Now here we are 27 years later and everyone has amnesia and can't figure out what happened to them. 

I've said it before and will one more time, the way to manage the Striped Bass stocks is to treat them like Red Drum and never allow a grown fish to be kept, the upper slot should be around 30" - 34" in my opinion.

I doubt I'll be around to see them come back as well as they did in the early 90's or even as good as they were in the 60's when I caught them as a kid but something needs to be done soon to manage what's left of them before were back to the need for another moratorium.

The Menhaden argument is another argument and the forage angle is only part of that story ...

My $ 0.02


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

When I was a kid the size limit was 12" and we would catch a stringer full of em. That's what caused the moratorium.


----------



## kevin crowley (Mar 8, 2011)

jay b said:


> We have proven how resilient Striped Bass are and how they can make a come back by imposing a moratorium on them for a few years. In 1990 when it was lifted they were everywhere !!
> 
> Now here we are 27 years later and everyone has amnesia and can't figure out what happened to them. Ame
> 
> ...


Amen Brother! A.C.today.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

catman said:


> This forum has sunk to a new low.


 That is because I was gone for almost two week in FL. I'm Back!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2017)

In a few years when the striper population tanks to pre-moratorium levels people are going to scratch their heads and wonder why nothing was done to prevent it. And then when there's a new moratorium there will still be poachers at the CCC and all the popular poaching spots here in MD too. I kept 3 stripers this year and I'm even starting to feel like that's too many. I'll also never buy striped bass meat at any store or restaurant. Do what you want to do (as long as it's legal), but for me, striped bass meat is overrated anyway. Certainly not worth eradicating the species for table fare.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

last 12 years the striped bass population has decreased by more than 50%


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Cobia will be next to go


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

Here is the sad but true answer to the thread question : Today , while on a sea bass trip 30 miles off...We saw acres and acres of birds working ...BIG stripers inhaling bunker and tailing on the surface,dolphins feeding on the bunker and a ton of dogfish following the whole massacre as it headed south...
taking the offshore route again for the 4th yr .......


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Pomatomus salta said:


> Here is the sad but true answer to the thread question : Today , while on a sea bass trip 30 miles off...We saw acres and acres of birds working ...BIG stripers inhaling bunker and tailing on the surface,dolphins feeding on the bunker and a ton of dogfish following the whole massacre as it headed south...
> taking the offshore route again for the 4th yr .......


Fishery seems to be pretty healthy. Contrary to what most are saying on this thread that it's a dying fishery to be completely wrong.
As i said earlier, bait concentrations are just not within striking distance of inshore casters.

Just look at all the Rock boaters are slamming up in the Chesapeake.

Will be out seabassin and hunting for doormats tomorrow on a 10hr offshore trip.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

This season was a banner year for rock in the upper bay.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I don't know guys but the boaters are still doing well. From the TidalFish forum:

*On Thursday November 30, we were trolling in the Eastern Bay and caught this 51 inch rockfish. This fish was caught on a spoon attached to an umbrella rig. It took about 20 minutes to reel the fish in and actually bent the net in half when we were netting it. Shortly after a few pictures and measurements, the fish was released back into the water. It quickly and strongly swam back into the water.*


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

CYT said:


> Pomatomus salta said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the sad but true answer to the thread question : Today , while on a sea bass trip 30 miles off...We saw acres and acres of birds working ...BIG stripers inhaling bunker and tailing on the surface,dolphins feeding on the bunker and a ton of dogfish following the whole massacre as it headed south...
> ...


Look at some surveys, studies show biomass has been reduced by 50% in the last 10 years.


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

Just to remind everyone commenting here : This thread is about stripers bypassing the shore of Delaware during the fall migration .It's not about dwindling stocks like some seem to imply with their comments...
When I think about the spring run last couple years...I'd have to agree with all who say the population is in decline..FWIW


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Bypassed the entire east coast surf. LI was weak, Nj been weak too. 
I put a shift in on Nj surf. Found adult bunker barely 30 yards off the sand n nothing in them. Missed 4 hits from small fish. I'm done for fall and switching to musky unless we get a hard NE'er in the next few weeks.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey KK, are you going to fish PA for Susky Muskies? Actually you're hitting them at the right time. From November through February they feed pretty heavily to fatten up for the early spring spawn. There's some monsters to be had even from shore. Big plastics - 6" to 10" is what I used to use tied directly to 40 lb mono.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

catman said:


> Hey KK, are you going to fish PA for Susky Muskies? Actually you're hitting them at the right time. From November through February they feed pretty heavily to fatten up for the early spring spawn. There's some monsters to be had even from shore. Big plastics - 6" to 10" is what I used to use tied directly to 40 lb mono.


Gonna fish NW Md on the Potomac. It's new to me but I know some of my striper gear will work for it. That's other reason I'm giving them a shot. Winter is prime time when I have a free time. Gonna throw some big gliders, metal lips, swim shads, gonna buy a spinner or 2. I'll prolly use steel leader, in not tryin to lose $30 plugs to them.


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

Seems like all we need is a boat and a little "mojo" ....lol
https://www.facebook.com/LewesHarbo...826694305118/1507848232636287/?type=3&theater


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Pomatomus salta said:


> Seems like all we need is a boat and a little "mojo" ....lol
> https://www.facebook.com/LewesHarbo...826694305118/1507848232636287/?type=3&theater


That's one big girl.....never to breed again.............


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

OH MY!!! A rock fish that large is not very good for eating. Why keep it? I guess he will put it on his wall.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

kurazy kracka said:


> Gonna fish NW Md on the Potomac. It's new to me but I know some of my striper gear will work for it. That's other reason I'm giving them a shot. Winter is prime time when I have a free time. Gonna throw some big gliders, metal lips, swim shads, gonna buy a spinner or 2. I'll prolly use steel leader, in not tryin to lose $30 plugs to them.


You should do well. Here's a clip from the DNR site:

*My daughter, Mackenzie Peperak, and I were fishing on the upper Potomac near Williamsport on November 22 when she hooked and landed two Muskies. We were fishing for Muskies using a variety of deep running lures when she caught this 46 inch fish on a crankbait. The fish was quite heavy for its length but we were unable to get a weight. After a few photos were taken, the fish was released unharmed.*


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Rockfish is way down the list as eating or fighting fish bring that slob in on tuna tackle felt like I tire I'm sure , 


9


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

andypat said:


> OH MY!!! A rock fish that large is not very good for eating. Why keep it? I guess he will put it on his wall.


Take measurements and do a replica mount.


----------

